#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Как бы вы перевели это предложение..?

## Margarita

Truly this the puja supreme which should be made unto the Triple Gem, worthy of reverence and thus obstructions all by this punna here, may they cease to be the power of success. :Confused:

----------


## Антон Николаев

К сожалению, английский язык очень несовершенный, но смысл вырисовывается такой:

Воистину, это высшая пуджа, которую следует посвящать достойной поклонения Тройной Драгоценности, и пусть все препятствия на пути добродетели не смогут воспрепятствовать ей.

----------


## До

> К сожалению, английский язык очень несовершенный, но


Думаю тут не английский язык виноват, а автор не англичанин. Тем более это подстрочник с пали.

----------


## Margarita

А что такое пуджа?

----------


## Ассаджи

Слово "пуджа" в современном буддизме обозначает ритуал выражения почтения

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puja_%28Buddhism%29

----------


## Маша_ла

Песнопения с подношениями.

В общем, смысл такой, что эта пуджа, посвященная Трем Драгоценностям, достойным почтения, и что благодаря этой пудже пусть все препятствия на пути станут успехом. 

Но мой русский не очень хорош  :Smilie:  Но смысл в том, что пуджа устраняет препятствия путем подношений Трем Драгоценностям. Вот.

----------

